# Online site for sharing/showing photoalbums?



## KongKurs (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi,

I was looking for possibilities to create an online webpage for my photos, with a decent photoalbum-utility, so I can concentrate on taking pictures, instead of doing HTML-coding 

But I can't seem to find any, what I'm looking for is very much a page like FlickR, but I don't like the fact that your 10MP photos is shown in a resolution like 400x400, and when you watch the "large file", you have to scroll up and down to see the photos.

Ain't it possible to find a webpage/service with a fullscreen slideshow function similar to the one you find in Windows XP, that adapts the photo to your monitor?? 
In my eyes this would be a perfect way of sharing your photos online!

Best regards,
Anders
Denmark


----------



## KongKurs (Sep 22, 2008)

Doesn't anyone know of a good way to share photos online?


----------



## KongKurs (Sep 23, 2008)

I've decided to go for the SmugMug nethosting - seems to fit my demands pretty much. I guess a "basic" profile is a good start, I can't really see the big limitations there..?

Anyways, it's nice to have my very own forum thread just talking to myself..

Right?

Yeah.

:lmao::lmao:


----------



## photo28 (Sep 23, 2008)

Freewebs? Photobucket? Flickr?


----------



## TrickyRic (Sep 24, 2008)

To be honest, high quality imagery and web browsing don't go hand in hand - Not with todays Internet speeds. The average Internet user simply doesn't want to wait more than a few seconds for a page to load, so that has to be taken into account when designing web pages. After all, what's the use in having a website if nobody wants to wait for it to load?

Provide lower resolution images to your online visitors and if they're interested in higher resolution versions, offer them the option to buy your prints. Alternatively, if you're not a commercial photographer, simply offer external links to your high resolution images and purchase some file storage to store them. Those browsing through your actual albums are less likely to care for the quality, especially in an album with a lot of images to go through.


----------

